# What is your Favorite Bollywood movie?



## jimmycarry (Apr 11, 2012)

Bollywood movies ! There are lots of bollywood movies that i had seen but some movie that i like most are:-

3 Idiot
Lagan
Dabbang
Singham
Golmaal Series
Dhoom Series and so on.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Om Shanti Om - an aspiring actor (Shahrukh Khan) finds himself in love with a Bollywood star but her lifestyle may be way out of his league. But only for his lifetime, as karma has a way of putting things right.
Pyaar ka Side Effects - hilarious comedy about a relationship between a modern young Indian couple
Taare Zameen Par - by the same creator for 3 Idiots, about the Indian school system and how all children are special. Very moving.
Stanley ka Dabba - Nothing is what it seems in this seemingly happy school story.
I am Kalam - A really uplifting inspirational story about friendship between a prince and a commoner and the commoner's determination to rise out of poverty.
Jodhaa Akbar - Are you Indian? You will feel so proud to be Indian after this. Even if you aren't this is a great historical epic about the kings and queens of the incredible Indian empire, a love story between two members of royalty that were perfect for each other.
Dhobi Ghat - more serious, about the issues in modern Indian society dealing with poverty, marriage and love.

I hope these movies are enjoyable for you by ridding and cleansing your mind of the likes of Dabbang *shudders with disgust*


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

You need to get into Indian Parallel Cinema, and check out old classics to get a hang of what Bollywood is about. I am the biggest Bollywood/film snob around. I hate most of the crap that's being produced these days, with a passion (it's nauseating some of the shit that's being churned out) but these are my favourites:

*Classics:*

-Mughal-E-Azam (this is THE Historical movie to watch)
-Pyasaa
-Devdas (1955)
-Sahib, Bibi Aur Ghulam
-Mother India
-Pather Panchali
-Madhumati (gothic noir feel)
-Naya Daur
-Pakeezah (romantic, beautiful film)
*
Parallel Cinema (Indian New Wave) 70s-80s:*
Shyam Benegal, Tapan Sinha, Govind Nihalani, Gulzar, Satyajit Ray are the directors you need to look for

-Bhoomika
-Mandi
-Nishant
-Manthan
-Mirch Masala
-Ardh Satya
-Saraansh
-Arth

*
Contemporary Parallel Cinema:*
-Maachis (based on the militancy in Punjab, a very well-made movie. it's a must watch)
-Maqbool (Indian Adaptation of Macbeth; this movie is a class apart)
-Black Friday (this is a must-watch, based on events that followed the 1993 Mumbai bombings)
-Mammo
- Bombay (this is a commercial film, but it's a beautiful story set in the backdrop of the Mumbai riots [early 90s])


*Classic Comedies:*
-Padosan
-Chupke Chupke
-Angoor
-Jaane Bhi Do Yaaron (you can't miss this Satire)
-Hera Pheri
-Khosla Ka Ghosla


*Commercial/Entertainment Stuff*

-Sholay (tops my favourites list)
- Agneepath (ORIGINAL, not the shitty Karan Johar version, though Sanjay was the saving grace of the remake)
-Trishul
-Zanjeer
-Shaan
-Don (original)
-Roti, Kapda aur Makaan (not exactly 'Masala' movie, it has strong Marxist undertones. excellent film)
-Qurbani (a stylish Feroze Khan film I adore)
-Kabhie Kabhie
-Dilwale Dulhaniya Le Jayenge
-Naam
-Pukaar (Anil Kapoor starrer)
-Dil se (serious, excellent, tragic, realistic cinema)
- Sarfarosh
-Fashion (it was nice)
-Zakhm (realistic, touching, excellent sociopolitical commentary)
-Yuva ( Yuva means "youth"; fresh, young, inspired, passionate, good sociopolitical commentary)
- Bhool Bhulaiya (this is a crazy film, part psychological thriller part comedy. but, the Malyalam original is the one I'd recommend as a "must watch". Subtitles are my best friend. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manichitrathazhu)
- Don 2 (slick, smart storyline, well-made, highly recommended)


It's hard to go wrong when you're looking at a Yash Chopra, B.R Chopra, Aamir Khan (produced), Sai Paranjype, Yash Johar, Mani Ratnam (note: I didn't say Karan Johar. I am not a fan of bubble gum crap), Vishal Bhardwaj movie. Madhur Bhandarkar and Tigmanshi Dhulia are also good. 

*
I like the more realistic/off-beat films that are being produced these days. The following are good:*

- Life in a Metro (it was an average grosser, but I loved it)
- A Wednesday (must watch!)
- Dev D
- Shaitan
- Delhi Belly
- Paan Singh Tomar (excellent film)
- Peepli Live

I'd love to hear from @Paradox1987 and @Goodewitche as well.
*
References:* (must read)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_Cinema


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh Lord, I don't think I have one favourite per se, but a few of the ones I love to watch are:

Jaane Bhi Do Yaaron - The Mahabharat scene alone will make you die laughing.
Black
Taare Zameen Par
Halla Bol
Sholay ("kitne aadmi the?" lol)
Kahaani
Ek Haseena Thi
Maachis
Sarkaar and Sarkaar Raj
Omkara
Gangajal
Apharan
Delhi Belly
Cheeni Kam
Khosla ka Ghosla
3 Idiots

I'm sure there's more I'm forgetting right now, but those are the ones that spring to mind.


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

@Paradox1987 oh yes, how could I have forgotten Khosla ka Ghosla? That was hilarious, and very smart. 
Oh it also reminds me that Lage Raho Munna Bhai (Munna Bhai part 2) was great as well! If you guys haven't watched it I recommend that too.
In fact, Babli aur Bunty was good (the songs are AMAZING) and there's plenty of action and comedy in that one too.

Heh as you can tell, I love movies, I can't shut up XD


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

@Boss,

I forgot Dev D, Fashion, and A Wednesday :crying:!! Silly me! haha.

@iemanja

Y'know, at the risk of ire attraction, I didn't really enjoy the Munnabhai saga as much as my family did. I don't know why though, I know it's objectively good, I just... well... didn't like it as much as other movies lol.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Paradox1987
I do like Halla Bol. Black was a great film. It's just too heartrending to watch again, but I adore it. I love Omkara and Ishqiya too. I am in the Vishal Bhardwaj fan club! Maqbool just blew me away! Tabu is a Goddess. Irfan is just out of the world. Such a talented sexy man! GaWD.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Boss said:


> I do like Halla Bol. Black was a great film. It's just too heartrending to watch again, but I adore it. I love Omkara and Ishqiya too. I am in the Vishal Bhardwaj fan club! Maqbool just blew me away! Tabu is a Goddess. Irfan is just out of the world. Such a talented sexy man! GaWD.


Vishal Bharadwaj is actually one of my heros (not just because we share the same first name). I have to say, Ishqiya was legendary! Nasseruddin Shah is one of the best actors I've ever had the honour of seeing on stage (and on cinema of course). I've not seen Maqbool yet?

I'm definitely being won over to the Vidya Balan fan club though hahaha.

PS, just for you


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@Paradox1987
omfg Vishal, you have to watch Maqbool and report to me within 2 weeks :laughing:
Seriously, PLEASE, Maqbool dekho! You will not be disappointed. It's among THE best Indian movies ever. It's dark, slimy, sinful, lusty, sad and so very human. I've done theatre, and I'd have loved to play Tabu's role in that movie. I couldn't stop thinking about how I would've interpreted it. I have played Lady Macbeth in an English play, but an Indian enactment would be a dream come true. 

Naseer sahab is Art. I've been in awe of him for as long as I can remember. I also quite like Om Puri.

p.s. Vidya is a cutie. I adore her. 

p.p.s. Maybe I should audition for a movie or two while I am here. Btw, no jokes, I met a drunk Subash Ghai at a party in Delhi a few years back. He is a school friend's relative. He walked up to me and said "Would you like to work in my movie?...translated the statement for me as though I didn't speak any angrezi..'meri picture main kam karogi'". I was surprised. I was like "Ji nahi. Abhi aesa koi iraada nahi hae, lekin aapka bahot bahot shukriya". Then, he made some comments about my "zubaan" being very graceful and handed me his card. I still have it


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Boss said:


> omfg Vishal, you have to watch Maqbool and report to me within 2 weeks :laughing:
> Seriously, PLEASE, Maqbool dekho! You will not be disappointed. It's among THE best Indian movies ever. It's dark, slimy, sinful, lusty, sad and so very human. I've done theatre, and I'd have loved to play Tabu's role in that movie. I couldn't stop thinking about how I would've interpreted it. I have played Lady Macbeth in an English play, but an Indian enactment would be a dream come true.
> 
> Naseer sahab is Art. I've been in awe of him for as long as I can remember. I also quite like Om Puri.
> ...



Hahahaha, OK main zaroor Maqbool ko do hafte ke andar andar dekh loonga "warna mera bhi naam Vishal nahi hai!" (I've always wanted to use that line!!) :laughing:!

Oh wow, you should sooo audition. The last time I was in Mumbai I was at a party in Bandra and I bumped into Akshay Kumar, he didn't offer me a role in a movie, but we did manage to agree:

"Panjabiye zubaane, ni rekaane mere desh diye" :wink: (your use of the word 'zubaan' reminded me of that moment  ).


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

@Paradox1987 Haha!! Fair enough, everyone has their own opinions. Besides, I'd say with movies, nothing is objective. Apart from maybe the fact that Salman Khan makes terrible movies, grrrrrrr. Sorry, I had to grab at the chance to bash him. I'm sorry if I offended any fans!! What are your thoughts on him, including you @Boss ?


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Not a Salman fan, to be frank. He is too frivolous for my tastes.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Never really been a Salman Khan fan. I mean, don't get me wrong, in the right mood, a film like Dabangg is funny, but 9/10 it'll just annoy me. I don't think he's a particularly good actor. 

I'm a big fan of Farhan Akhtar though; Luck By Chance, Karthik Calling Karthik and Rock On!! were all fantastic IMO.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I also loved Zindegi Na Milegi Dobara!


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Boss said:


> I also loved Zindegi Na Milegi Dobara!


I should have guessed that from your avatar :wink: haha. On a serious note though, that film was glorious. I quite like Abhay Deol; Dev D and Oye Lucky Oye were fantastic .


----------



## iemanja (Feb 5, 2012)

Paradox1987 said:


> I'm a big fan of Farhan Akhtar though; Luck By Chance, Karthik Calling Karthik and Rock On!! were all fantastic IMO.


OMG FARHAN AKHTAR!!!! How could I forget him as well?!? Yeah I love him! I completely agree, those were all great movies, plus Rock On!! had some of the best songs ever without the over-the-top Bollywood dance numbers (generally those dance songs aren't my favourite, but there are exceptions). Now I'm going to go listen to some Rock On!! songs


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Guys, I forgot to mention Ghayal (1990). Sunny Deol was hot! I think he won a National Award for that film. That's a great movie. It's among my favourites.


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Dhan Dhana Dhan Goal was a lighthearted and entertaining one. It was light on the romance and dance sequences, too.
Best theme song ever:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Slumdog Millionaire


----------



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

@Boss @Paradox1987 wow you both really know your stuff about this...

=================

I don't know much about Bollywood (wish I did) but my favorites of the top of my head:

3 Idiots
Om Shanti Om
Rab Ne Bana Di Jodi
Lagaan
Jodhaa Akbar
Sholay
Mughal-E-Azam

more to come... can't think of the rest at the moment


----------

